# Mobile anesthesia



## MDPAYNE (Jan 11, 2012)

I have an anesthesia provider that is going to be taking their own anesthesia supplies to a surgical center. Wondering if anyone has a anesthesia provider doing  this and if so how are they charging for the surgical tray. Also is there some billing guidelines that pertain to this?


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 12, 2012)

I would look at a Ingenix/Optum Insights HCPCS book which has payment indicators and determine if the supplies/drugs are packaged into the APC or ASC Payment, if so this could be potentially receiving payment that is already considered calculated in the facility reimbursement for the procedure that the facility will be receiving.


----------

